#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-06-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<nik90> hey guys
<dpm> nik90, o/ :)
<nik90> what is the ubuntu orange hash code?
<i_need_a_nick> nik90: u r nikelesh right?
<nik90> i_need_a_nick: yeah that's right :)
<justCarakas> maybe we can brainstorm on a nick for i_need_a_nick while we wait :p
<rpadovani> o/ guys
<rpadovani> I just finished my second exam for today, I'm a bit tired :-)
<i_need_a_nick> hmm... how did u get into ubuntu devel?... i mean what were ur qualifications? i wanna contribute to ubuntu some day... (curious too.. being an indian.. :))
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Ubuntu SDK Feedback | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22227/ubuntu-sdk-feedback/
<i_need_a_nick> nik90: ^
<ahayzen> rpadovani, how many you got left?
<mhall119> i_need_a_nick: "i wanna contribute" is usually the biggest qualification needed :)
<nik90> guys if you want to join us for the Ubuntu SDK Feedback session hangout, join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeYuOhk1FZk0TkSoBqAWEgV-PaIxhScdNtDLWeGf-FadSo52Q
<rpadovani> ahayzen, 3 spoken and 1 write! Hope to finish soon, but since today I have more free time, worst is gone!
<justCarakas> I wish I could but I'm following this on my second screen at work
<nik90> manu: hey, I am just an app dev. I wanted to contribute to ubuntu and started working on the clock core app for ubuntu touch.
<justCarakas> I have some feedback, but I'll just type it
<nik90> manu: You need to be familiar with QML, QT, Javascript and you are golden :)
<ahayzen> rpadovani, yey good luck, i just got my results back so i'm done until next year :)
<nik90> rpadovani, ahayzen: hey guys
<justCarakas> or html and css
<rpadovani> ahayzen, wow, congrats :-) So now do you have 3 months of holiday? Awesome!
<justCarakas> I made my app in html and css
<ahayzen> nik90, o/ i expect you have a list? ... or is that getting old now...
<nik90> ahayzen: getting old :P
<ahayzen> rpadovani, yeah until mid-september
<nik90> ahayzen: I want other people's list
<i_need_a_nick> i_need_a_nick: none i know till now... just C/C++.. nik90
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah we do :)
<nik90> i_need_a_nick: they are quite easy to pick up. so no worries
<rpadovani> ahayzen, you lucky boy :-) Now you have to do some wonderful apps for u touch :P
<nik90> i_need_a_nick: also we could do with the people who know C++ for the clock app
<i_need_a_nick> when can i start? :)
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, now :D
<ahayzen> i_need_a_nick, i had only done HTML/javascript/php/python ebfore and it was really easy to pick up
<nik90> iBelieve: hey
<zyga> mhall119: hey, would you mind if I joined to talk about pyotherside?
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, only javascript here and no problem to start to contribute ;)
<nik90> rpadovani:, ahayzen: Join the hangout?
<mhall119> zyga: sure
<zyga> mhall119: or do you think I should leave that for another session?
<nik90> guys if you want to join us for the Ubuntu SDK Feedback session hangout, join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeYuOhk1FZk0TkSoBqAWEgV-PaIxhScdNtDLWeGf-FadSo52Q
<mhall119> zyga: do you have a session to talk about it?
<bzoltan1> hello all
<nik90> bzoltan1: hello
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I am here
<ahayzen> nik90, haven't got much/anything to complain about at the moment i don't think...
<i_need_a_nick> rpadovani: sorry... I'm still a student.. gotta learn some more programming in years to come..
<mhall119> bzoltan1: want to join the hangout?
<justCarakas> will there be something like FEEDBACK instead of QUESTION ? :p
<nik90> well neither do I
<nik90> bzoltan1: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeYuOhk1FZk0TkSoBqAWEgV-PaIxhScdNtDLWeGf-FadSo52Q
<nik90> bzoltan1: if you want to join the hangotu
<bzoltan1> The SDK feedback. That is why I am here :)
<i_need_a_nick> lol me too
<Mirv> hey nik90 :)
<nik90> Mirv: hey
<mhall119> justCarakas: either, both
<CodePulsar> y
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, also I am a student, develop for Ubuntu is a very good way to learn something new!
<i_need_a_nick> nik90: is there a chance i can meet u personally... I stay in bangalore..
<ahayzen> rpadovani, +1
<nik90> i_need_a_nick: not this year I am afraid :/
<i_need_a_nick> rpadovani: so how do i get started? where r the resources?
<zyga> mhall119: no but I can do one
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, all apps are hosted on Launchpad
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<nik90> one final call before going live..want to join the hangout, join us at https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeYuOhk1FZk0TkSoBqAWEgV-PaIxhScdNtDLWeGf-FadSo52Q
<i_need_a_nick> umm... not too familiar with launchpad.. rpadovani
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, for example, a good way to start is to fix a trivial bug, like these: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, well, do you know github?
<i_need_a_nick> yep... i host a website...
<mdeslaur> FEEDBACK: it's awesome! :)
<ahayzen> nik90, i can see you :)
<Max_Tither> rpadovani: If I want to contribute, do I just send a merge request? Also I assume I need to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, basically the same thing, but launchpad uses bazaar
<i_need_a_nick> how do i get access to code?
<rpadovani> Max_Tither, yap and also Canonical License Agreement
<justCarakas> you are live
<rickspencer3> o/
<Max_Tither> rpadovani: Thanks!
<bzoltan1> thanks mdeslaur :)
<bmullan> I can hear/see you
<i_need_a_nick> nik90: that's alright... mail me when u do find time.. want my mail id?
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, install bzr on your machine, then use bzr branch lp:app, like bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calculator-app
<rpadovani> Max_Tither, yw, if you have any other question, feel free to ask here or on #ubuntu-app-devel
<i_need_a_nick> rpadovani: package not found... is there a ppa?
<justCarakas> FEEDBACK: it actually isn't that nice to work in if you make HTML5 apps, I miss a lot of functionallity that I get in PhpStrom or Sublime Text
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, sudo apt-get install bzr
<Max_Tither> rpadovani: Ok will do.
<rpadovani> :-)
<i_need_a_nick> rpadovani: not found... I have a messy system ryt now... will do it on a fresh install later..
<Max_Tither> i_need_a_nick: Here is  good resource for getting up to speed with bzr: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<mdeslaur> QUESTION: can the default project please include a sample icon, along with scripts to generate the proper icon names and sizes from a svg file perhaps?
<balloons> justCarakas, you mean from an IDE?
<justCarakas> yes it is
<justCarakas> balloons
<Max_Tither> QUESTION: Is the ability to change the header text color in the work for the SDK?
<i_need_a_nick> Max_Tither: thanq.. :) I needa start on QML and QT too...
<balloons> justCarakas, ahh right..
 * ogra_ listens in ... 
<zsombi> Max_Tither: yes :)
<balloons> I would echo mhall119.. I wonder if using something else makes sense
<balloons> justCarakas, ^^
<mdeslaur> QUESTION: any plans on making a better QML grid? One that you can set cell sizes and properties, etc?
<Max_Tither> developer.ubuntu.com if found to be very well done. It can help you get familiar with vanilla qml, as well as integrating it with Ubuntu. http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/api/
<Max_Tither> i_need_a_nick ^
<i_need_a_nick> Max_Tither: +1
<Max_Tither> zsombi: Yey. I am very excited for that.
<mhall119> Max_Tither: do you want to join the hangout?
<i_need_a_nick> Max_Tither: should I start with the Devel API?
<zsombi> Max_Tither: ;)
<Max_Tither> i_need_a_nick. I would say yes, but if you are on 14.04, make sure you have the sdk ppa installed.
<i_need_a_nick> is there a blog or something.. like a guide to start with?
<rpadovani> i_need_a_nick, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/
<mdeslaur> QUESTION: any plans on expanding UbuntuColors? Some of the default greys aren't in there, and the core apps hardcode the values everywhere...
<Max_Tither> mhall: I have to hit the road at the moment, but I'll return. Thank you for the invite though.
<balloons> we talked about bundling python and depends for having test packages
<balloons> the issue with python is we can't assume python will be there
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION: Are there plans to bring the SDK to other platforms?
<jdstrand> if we were going to support python apps on the device, we would need to add a python framework (eg, ubuntu-sdk-python-dev1) and apparmor templates for it
<balloons> everyone would end up bundling python and it's depends
<jdstrand> UAL would handle making sure a python app ran under the proper profile
<jdstrand> (and the click desktop hook would make that work with legacy desktop files)
<jdstrand> the apparmor confinement would likely be significantly different
<jdstrand> ie, rather than 'ubuntu-sdk' or 'ubuntu-webapp' as templates, we would need a 'ubuntu-sdk-python' template
<jdstrand> mhall119: ^
<jdstrand> it woud not have run under confinement
<balloons> :-)
<jdstrand> I can guarantee it
<balloons> yep no template, no confinemnt
<jdstrand> *unless* the python interpreter was bundled in the app
<nik90> jdstrand: like to join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeYuOhk1FZk0TkSoBqAWEgV-PaIxhScdNtDLWeGf-FadSo52Q ?
<mdeslaur> it's not a security problem, it's a maintenance and on-going support problem
<bzoltan1>  i_need_a_nick:  I know about teams who made very exciting prototyping on porting SDK to OSX
<balloons> the biggest issue is keeping python on the image
<zyga> jdstrand: hey, how can I know more about how to check confinment?
<balloons> so you would end up bundling the interperter
<mdeslaur> and at the same version so existing apps don't break, etc.
<Elleo> one other point in pyotherside's favour is that sailfish are making it a core part of their platform, so there might well be a number of sailfish python apps in the future that could be ported
<kenvandine> someone bundled java :)
<balloons> which makes it.. interesting
<balloons> kenvandine, is correct.. someone bundling a jvm ;-)
<zyga> Elleo: good point
<zyga> jdstrand: and I'd love to know how work with confinment, if you have some time later on I'd like to talk to you about that
 * jdstrand is having trouble getting on to the hangout
<jdstrand> I think I answered everything though
<jdstrand> zyga: sure
<Elleo> zyga: when you ran your pyotherside app was it built in a click package or were you running it directly from a terminal?
<jdstrand> the steps aren't difficult, but the maintenance story is
<zyga> jdstrand: so how do I make it work under confinment? all it needs to do is to dlopen python (and let python read typical import paths for source code it needs)
<jdstrand> (ie, define the framework you need, define the apparmor templates
<jdstrand> )
<zyga> Elleo: with click package though on 14.10 I had issues running anything (including hello world apps) on my nexus 7
<jdstrand> but maintaining that python framework would be difficult
<mdeslaur> grid
<zyga> jdstrand: what falls under maintenance?
<zyga> jdstrand: and can you point me to an example framework so that I can see how to add anything necessary
<jdstrand> zyga: if you define a python framework in the sdk and ship it on the device, the platform has to define the apis amd make sure that the apis, etc all work together in that framework.
<jdstrand> zyga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks
<zyga> jdstrand: hmm
<zyga> jdstrand: I think I'm missing something
<zyga> jdstrand: this is a QML component
<zyga> jdstrand: and python is still a part of each of those
<jdstrand> zyga: well, it may be a qml component, but it surely depends on a stack of python to work, no?
<zyga> jdstrand: sure and as I said python is probably a part of each ubuntu-sdk-* listed there (or am I mistaken?)
<mhall119> zyga: I think that's where you're mistaken
<jdstrand> I'm assuing the way this works is you have a python app that uses QML (akin to a C++/Qt app that uses QML) instead of a pure QML app that happens to also use python in some manner
<zyga> jdstrand: you're wrong
<jdstrand> zyga: you are mistaken. python is not part of the defined sdk
<nik90> any other questions guys?
<zyga> jdstrand: it's actually a QML app that uses python like javascript
<zyga> jdstrand: ok
<zsombi> ah, back :)
<zyga> jdstrand: so it'd definitely want to have all of the normal framework stuff available
<zyga> jdstrand: just have one more .so file (pyotherside) that can dlopen libpython*.so under apparmor
<zyga> jdstrand: I don't know how that maps to frameworks
<jdstrand> zyga: that .so isn't the problem. the .so is going to pull in the entire python stack, no? ie, you can import various libraries, correct?
<zyga> jdstrand: well, just pure python
<zyga> jdstrand: not every python-* package from ubuntu
<zyga> jdstrand: then you can bundle those that you want in your app
<zyga> jdstrand: but you have the runtime and you don't need to keep a stale copy with security exploits in each app
<zyga> jdstrand: I'm willing to do the work needed but I want to see where to start
<jdstrand> the framework currently doesn't cover python, so a new framework would have to be added like I said before, or the existing ones expanded to include the python that is in the archive
<zyga> jdstrand: so if I wanted to try that locally, where do I start,
<zyga> jdstrand: which source packages, which trees to get and patch
<jdstrand> zyga: you can test the app under confinement easily. write the app, package it as click, then run it in the emulator or on the device. look in /var/log/syslog for apparmor denials
<zyga> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> you can then update the profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_<your_app_profile> to add policy changes, then do 'apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_<your_app_profile> to iterate
<zyga> jdstrand: so should I add pyotherside to the base image myself first or should I bundle it with my app?
<jdstrand> note: doing the above updates the profile but the changes will be overwritten
<zyga> jdstrand: right now I just made the filesystem writable
<jdstrand> zyga: if you are trying to see what it would take to add a framework, you need to put it on the image
<zyga> jdstrand: and apt-get installed it
<zyga> jdstrand: how can I rebuild the SDK locally and deploy it?
<jdstrand> (the frameworks in part make sure all the deps are satisified and that they work correctly)
<jdstrand> zyga: no idea
<jdstrand> I mean, apt-get source and patch
<zyga> jdstrand: ok, but just installing it globally on the device is good enough wrt having it "in the framework" so that I can work on the apparmor template
<zyga> jdstrand: which packages? I don't know much about the whole architecture yet
<jdstrand> zyga: yes. note, I think this is an interesting experiment, but I really think there is significant work in incorporating/maintaining python into the frameworks
<zyga> jdstrand: I still don't see where but maybe I'm missing something
<zyga> jdstrand: python is maintained, if this is about having a list of apparmor things the apps are allowed to do this sounds like a one time effort
<jdstrand> we ship a python now. it is only guaranteed to work with what uses it in the archive
<zyga> jdstrand: I don't understand what you are trying to say by that
<jdstrand> expanding that out to pyotherside, a specific version of python, the sdk, qml, etc, etc would be a lot of work in and of itself
<zyga> jdstrand: pyotherside has one component, is versioned, has tiny api (a few methods exposed to javascript), I see that as the added work, I don't understand what work is needed for python
<jdstrand> I think you should read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks to understand what all is involved in maintaining the current frameworks. all that would have to be done for python too
<zyga> jdstrand: only python3.4 as that's what we support now (and 3.5 is years away)
<zyga> jdstrand: ok, let me read that
<dpm_> zsombi, rickspencer3, seems that showing the icons in the gallery app is Fix Committed, but hasn't made it yet to a release? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1312710
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1312710 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Add all mobile theme icons to UI toolkit gallery" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> zyga: also note, I am the security guy. I don't make decisions on what frameworks should be supported. however, I have seen how much work and pain has gone in to what we currently have. adding a whole new language to the mix... I just can't see how it would be simple
<zyga> jdstrand: thanks
<zsombi> dpm_: it could be in the staging or in landing phase...
<zyga> jdstrand: is it correct to say that current approach is to have lots of mini frameworks instead of one mega framework?
<micah2> Even just a best practices section in the dev site would be helpful. I didn't even know there was an UbuntuListView.
<jdstrand> zyga: basically. we had a big one for 13.10, but it didn't work great. that said, aiui, we will have a 'mega framework' too. eg, ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1
<jdstrand> that one would include everything
<zyga> jdstrand: but is that just temporary or intended?
<jdstrand> I should say, it didn't work great only having the mega framework
<zyga> jdstrand: and is it an aggregation of smaller frameoworks or a standalone framework?
<jdstrand> aiui, that is intended
<jdstrand> zyga: aggregation
<zyga> ok
<zyga> jdstrand: can you give me any source package name to look what makes a framework?
<zyga> jdstrand: that wiki page assumes you know how stuff works and I don't really know what we mean by framework (in concrete terms)
<jdstrand> zyga: I think it is the ubuntu-sdk package. you can create a new one for your testing by copying an existing one. I don't think there is anything that programmtically tells you what is in the framework yet
<dholbach> the lint tool would be great!
<zyga> jdstrand: ok, thanks
<jdstrand> zyga: look in /usr/share/click/frameworks
 * mhall119 wants a Florian in a Can :)
<zyga> jdstrand: hmm, lots of two-line files
<nik90> :)
<jdstrand> zyga: yes, that's it for now. the definition of what is in all of those is somewhere else and not in a package
<jdstrand> there are ongoing discussions for all of that, aiui
<zyga> jdstrand: so it looks like 'ubuntu-sdk' is the real framework
<zyga> jdstrand: where can I learn about that?
<jdstrand> zyga: I don't understand
<zyga> jdstrand: about sdk development
<lool> zyga: SDK development?
<zyga> lool: well, anything I practically need to know to proceed on pyotherside
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Music App Development | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22297/music-app-development/
<lool> zyga: there is the UI toolkit (QML bits specific to the Ubuntu QML apps SDK), various QML and Qt bindings for specific services we have (e.g. content-hub. download-manager) and then curation of other libs and bindigns
<jdstrand> zyga: like I said, what those two lines files represent is a list of libraries, etc maintained outside of the system
<jdstrand> (while it is all being defined)
<lool> the framework is just the name of the contract between apps and platform
<zyga> lool: right I get that
<dpm> nice job nik90!
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<pmcgowan> thanks good session
<nik90> thanks you all for the session
<elopio> thanks!
<Debaru> Thanks
<ahayzen> thanks nik90
<nik90> ahayzen: can you start the next hangout or do you need someone to do it for you?
<zyga> ogra_: hey
<ahayzen> nik90, i need someone else to do it
<ogra_> zyga, yo
<nik90> ahayzen: okay. I will do it then
<zyga> ogra_: looking at the changelog of ubuntu-touch-meta it seems I could talk to you to know how to bite this stuff
<ogra_> changing seeds ? sure
 * ahayzen wonders where popey has disappeared to
<zyga> ogra_: so I quickly added pyotherside to sdk-libs-{amd64,i386,armhf}
<zyga> ogra_: and I wonder if I should just run update now
<nik90> ahayzen: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeQcRIzFTDeB8MW01XYpBXyFMWTa6yAWNPqOngPkFMVIN0CmQ
<ogra_> zyga, no, that is not how it works
<zyga> ogra_: second thing I want to understand is where apparmor policy files are kept (source packages)
<zyga> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> zyga, update runs germinate against the seeds
<zyga> ogra_: btw, we can move somewhere else (better channel?)
<ogra_> you need to make the change in the seed
<ogra_> zyga, yeah, #ubuntu-touch
<zyga> ogra_: let's move
<nik90> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-music-app-development
<nik90> Guys if you want to join the hangout pls do at https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeQcRIzFTDeB8MW01XYpBXyFMWTa6yAWNPqOngPkFMVIN0CmQ
<nik90> love to hear you feedback
<ahayzen> nik90, https://trello.com/c/0Dwezdvi/225-music-implement-background-playlists-support-wth-media-hub
<ahayzen> nik90, https://trello.com/c/JhAf0Oli/223-music-migrate-to-using-u1db-instead-of-localstorage
<dpm> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/make-files-visible-in-qtcreator/+merge/220997
<ahayzen> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-seeds/music-app-remove-grilo
<dpm> as usual, thanks nik90 and ahayzen, and popey!
<ahayzen> dpm, nik90, popey, thanks all :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Converging your app across Devices | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22232/converging-your-app-across-devices/
<nik90> Anybody who want to join the hangout -> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcIbRQNpp6--Uo0JcSxNkHBHut36C0-4lOU_NVUEojee_WLCA
<dpm> ok!
<balloons> hi nik90 :-)
<dpm> hey all, so post all your questions about convergence here :)
<mhall119> I never get tired of watching Flashback change to fit it's size, it's so darn slick!
<ahayzen> +1
<popey> +2
<dobey> note: you're looking at aspect of the app's window, not the screen it's on (as evidenced in the demo)
<mhall119> QUESTION: do you have to define a 'default' layout inline, or can all of your layouts live in separate QML files?
<mhall119> thanks :)
<mhall119> nest conditional layouts looks very powerful
<mhall119> QUESTION: where do you define things like Actions and ToolbarItems when the components they'll be used in might change between layouts?
<zyga2> QUESTION: can we expect to have pre-made conditions that say "10 inch tablet, 7 inch tabet, 4 inch phone", etc?
<mhall119> for example, if I have a pagestack I'll put toolbar items per page, but if I have the width I'll post those side-by-side and would want to combine multiple sets of toolbar items
<zyga2> I'll gladly help you with github
<dobey> QUESTION: can you add the links, and a link to the slides, to the description on YouTube?
<mhall119> QUESTION: extending/modifying zyga2's, how about pre-made layouts like "Sidebar and Content", "Pagestack to Row of Columns", etc
<ElVerma> Looks like you are live
<mhall119> ElVerma: been live for a while now :)
<dobey> someone's 40 minutes late :)
<ElVerma> ah, I'm late :-)
<zyga2> sure but it'd be silly if everyone would have to come up with that (and get different conditions)
<dobey> zyga2: i don't see why physical size of the screen matters
<mhall119> QUESTION: I'm thinking more about pre-defined conditional layouts, something like MainView that would give specific properties for sidebarItem: and contentItem:
<mhall119> which does the conditional stuff for you
<mhall119> thanks, I'll check with zsombi
<dobey> don't try to make the apps too smart. make them more dumb. eg, if you need to show a scrollbar, always show it, not only when a mouse is plugged in, but not when it's just a touch device
<Max_Tither> QUESTION:Currently, Can I integrate a textfield in the header? I am thinking of showing it in the header based on the formfactor.
<nik90> https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549
<Max_Tither> Thank You! I don't mind modifying it.
<Debaru> Thanks
<cray> hey people...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Clock App Reboot | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22230/appdev-1406-clock-app-reboot/
<nik90> Join the hangout at https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc2AosVOiyz53fhGyVwyuLWH7wpSP2Cwv-KMKDPRYrfHlcwFQ
<nik90> Clock App Reboot
<fossterer> Link for the presentation? shared? I'm late here :(
<rpadovani> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g3420c61fa_0202
<fossterer> rpadovani: Thanks!
 * charles likes the new alarm design
<nik90> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B55Gs35e-jxxNzRzOHVxbmNDbFU&usp=sharing
<i_need_a_nick> nik90: impressive
<pmcgowan> nik90, I assume we are also keeping the old clock on the side?
<pmcgowan> sounds good
<pmcgowan> old clock has other features too, so maybe keep in store
<pmcgowan> heh
<pmcgowan> clock-classic ;)
<pmcgowan> lol
<ahayzen> hah
<nik90> https://trello.com/b/Ie2rAS3W/core-apps-management
<dpm> any more questions about the clock reboot?
<ahayzen> nik90, let me know of any reviews you need doing :)
<ahayzen> yeah should be awesome :)
<nik90> thnx guys for participating in the session
<ahayzen> nik90, have fun creating the new clock its gonna be awesome :) ping me if u need help/reviews etc
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-06-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Ubuntu SDK features | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22243/ubuntu-sdk-features/
<mhall119> nik90: ping
<bzoltan1> Hello folks
<nik90> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> nik90: can you setup the hangout? zsombi's G+ account isn't working for it
<nik90> mhall119: doing now
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<mhall119> zsombi: ^^ since nik90 is a track lead he can get it all setup in summit for you too
<zsombi> mhall119: ok, thx
<nik90> zsombi, mhall119: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeYufx3wkZM6sBjIAbMT8PvrM3v7KePdbEagCZn2ZYQByPUrA
<zyga> QUESTION: can we expect any contrast changes to the current theme, it is rather difficult to read in certain situations (and thanks for pretty nice SDK overall :-)
<nik90> Once the presentation ends, I will get the questions to zsombi and bzoltan1
<cgregan_uds> Can you click "present" on the doc so it is full screen?
<nik90> please append your questions with "QUESTION" so I can pick them out quickly
<zyga> looks perfect now
<cgregan_uds> \o/
<zyga> cgregan_uds: hey :-)
<zyga> cgregan_uds: nice to see you in the same room :)
<cgregan_uds> :-)
<zyga> the audio is very bad
<zyga> I cannot understand anything now (about 1 minute)
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> got really choppy
<beuno> bzoltan1, ^
<beuno> I think you got re-routed via the ISS
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> CPU went to the emulator not to audio codec
<zyga> I cannot understand anything at all
<cgregan_uds> I bet the graphics card is pinned
<charles> bzoltan1, still distorted :(
<nik90> yeah
<zyga> the audio is still poor
<boxtropica> Dear FSM. That audio is horrid.
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> ENOAUDIO
<boxtropica> Well. I give up. 'Tis impossible to watch.
<zyga> kill those plugin dumps
<zyga> they do nothing useful
<nik90> it is better now
<nik90> you guys should see it now
<bzoltan1> I am back
<boxtropica> It is much better, now...
<boxtropica> (I was at 5:00, not live... Now I'm on live.)
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> this is not working at all
<zyga> sorry, going to another presentation
<charles> :)
<nik90> if you have any questions, please ask them now
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Are we recommended to use CMake or qmlproject for our apps? And what are the advantages and disadvantages of both?
<Max_Tither> Question: Is running on the device working? I found that it is not.
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Follow up question... will you be supporting both within the SDK in the future or will one eventually be dropped?
<Max_Tither> Thank you
<Max_Tither> It must be my kits
<Max_Tither> Question: Which kit should I be using if I am targeting utopic. I am using Qml.
<Max_Tither> No Framework
<Max_Tither> I mean framework
<ahayzen> nik90, 'summer' = RTM?
<beuno> also, winter?  :)
<nik90> ahayzen: I am not sure ... RTM would be my guess. but raise it as a question to be sure
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks...i see 'draggable listitems'...but not 'listitem actions'...or was that on the next slide? can't remember from the malta presentation
<ahayzen> nik90, or is that what draggable listitems actually means ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: I will wait until zsombor talks about it before asking him
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah probably best thanks :) i updated my WIP branch to be closer to that design doc we found :)
<nik90> ahayzen: :)
<nik90> ahayzen: my hope is that it comes as part of the SDK asap
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah same...if system-apps need it then hopefully it will
<ahayzen> nik90, i hope at minimum we get actions/swipe delete... not too worried about the multi-select/reordering (as we can patch that ontop if required)
<nik90> ahayzen: pretty sure the contact app needs it.
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah and probably others
<nik90> yes
<nik90> ahayzen: hope that answers your question
<ahayzen> nik90, yep ... looks like we should attempt to land our branch for now then :)
<nik90> ahayzen: +1
<nik90> Max_Tither: that would be ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev-1..once 14.10 is released, then you would ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml
<Max_Tither> ah, Thank you
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | How to use the Ubuntu emulator for app development | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22288/how-to-use-the-ubuntu-emulator-for-app-development/
<ahayzen> thanks guys :)
<charles> nice overview, thanks
<Max_Tither> Thank you
<roadmr> thanks :)
<nik90> thanks everyone for watching. hope you found out the new stuff landing in the sdk
<dpm_> Hi everyone, just setting everything up for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22288/how-to-use-the-ubuntu-emulator-for-app-development/ :)
<nik90> Guys if you have any questions regarding using the emulator, please ask them here
<nik90> please append them with "QUESTION" so that they can be picked out quickly
<nik90> dpm: we can see you
<nik90> dpm: audio is good
<nik90> dpm: yeah we can see the sldies
<nik90> dpm: I think you are sharing the wrong screen
<rmescandon> dpm_, we see the first static slide... change the shared screen
<rmescandon> :)
<nik90> dpm: it is --arch
<rsalveti> to create it's quite I/O intensive as well
<nik90> rsalveti: hi :)
<rsalveti> hey :-)
<rmescandon> QUESTION does the emulator have another ip? Is it possible to access it by ssh like it was any other machine?
<rsalveti> there's a fixed ip inside the emulator, but there's a connection between the emulator and your localhost
<rsalveti> adb devices will list the devices connected to it, and you can use that to forward a tcp port
<kempe> QUESTION: can you reach the host machine by ip from the emulator? For example if you have a service running on host.
<rsalveti> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Using_the_emulator
<rsalveti> yes, but you have to use the special ip allocated to your host
<rsalveti> afaik it's 10.0.2.2, let me check
<rsalveti> yeah, you can if you use 10.0.2.2 from inside the emulator
<nik90> dpm_: no questions, but the workflow looks awesome
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<dpm> yeah, shame it didn't work. I tested it like 10 times this morning :(
<nik90> dpm_: thnx for the session
<dpm> yw :)
<ahayzen> thanks dpm
<rsalveti> thanks
<eps>   /leave #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 .
<dpm> thanks everyone
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Map based Apps - GetThereDC | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22295/app-demo-gettheredc/
<rickspencer3> o/
<nik90> can you hear us guys?
<robruos> loud and clear!
<robruos> quite the lag though ;-)
<nik90> yeah google hangout always has a delay :/
<nik90> Guys feel free to raise your questions at any time
<nik90> please append them with "QUESTION" so that I can pick them up quickly
<robruos> QUESTION: what data sources are being used here? openstreetmap? where's this bike info coming from?
<rickspencer3> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Nominatim
<rickspencer3> https://www.capitalbikeshare.com/data/stations/bikeStations.xml
<robruos> thanks guys!
<max_t> rickspencer3: Your presentation was very helpful, especially in regards to xml.
<rickspencer3> here's my code: https://code.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/GetThereDC
<nik90> rickspencer3: sweet . thnx
<rickspencer3> thanks nik90
<rickspencer3> that was fun
<rickspencer3> obviously, it's easy to get me to talk about app development on Ubuntu :)
<rickspencer3> it's long been a passion of mine :)
<nik90> rickspencer3: :)
<nik90> I will remember that for the future
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Webapps Workshop | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22301/webapps-worshop/
<nephalem> test
<dpm> alex-abreu, yes, we can hear you
<dpm> and see the slides :)
 * dbarth waves
<dbarth> i'll be monitoring questions on the channel
<dpm> hi dbarth o/
<dbarth> ask us anything!
<dbarth> dpm: hey o/
<dbarth> any questions on webapps, please feel free to ask and we'll get back to that at the end of the presentation
<dbarth> we're also taking OA questions while mardy is going through the slide deck
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-06-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Ubuntu Core Apps Weekly Hangout | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22289/ubuntu-core-apps-weekly-hangout/
<ahayzen> nik90, o/
<nik90> rpadovani: awesome..give me a sec to start the hangout
<rpadovani> o/
<nik90> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYczxmmhQuOygrof5AY1jD_p901TPperRCDxsjMnIXAmUzIJIQ
<popey> o/
 * popey will join in a moment
<DanChapman> o/ hey folks
<ahayzen> DanChapman, o/
<nik90> DanChapman: hi
<popey> https://trello.com/b/Ie2rAS3W/core-apps-management
<DanChapman> popey: boards private
<ahayzen> thought it was publically viewable?
 * ahayzen checks
<popey> so did i
<popey> fixed that
<t1mp> popey: cool photo/painting
<ahayzen> DanChapman, try https://trello.com/b/Ie2rAS3W/core-apps-management
<popey> ☻
<t1mp> nik90: wasn't the world map part of a zoom-out using the bottom edge? or was that design changed?
<DanChapman> ahayzen: thanks :-)
<fatah> nice app
<t1mp> nik90: you can always convert coordinates to the image coordinates
<DanChapman> nik90 i believe the nokia here maps do world/continent views see http://heremaps.github.io/examples/ loads of great stuff there
<iBelieve> hey nik90, sorry I'm a bit late. Should I join the Hangout?
<ahayzen> damn deliveries ...
<rpadovani> iBelieve, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYczxmmhQuOygrof5AY1jD_p901TPperRCDxsjMnIXAmUzIJIQ
<t1mp> nik90: okay, thanks
<zsombi> popey: you wanna see your house, ain't ya?
<DanChapman> nik90: as an example http://heremaps.github.io/examples/explorer.html#map-tiles__aerial-map-tile-styles-and-modes
<popey> haha
<t1mp> do you really need to choose a city? horizontal scrolling between different time zones http://www.worldtimezone.com/ might work too? perhaps that's more a question for the designers
<t1mp> ^and maybe there are some exceptions of cities or tiny countries with a special time zone
<ahayzen> t1mp, what about different daylight saving within a timezone
<ahayzen> t1mp, ^^ where choosing an actual city helps
<t1mp> ahayzen: yeah, complicated.. perhaps daylight saving should be deprecated ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, hah maybe ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: you want to deprecate everything?!
<rpadovani> tsk, in html is so easy to create a map, it's incredible qml hasn't something like <map><area>
<ahayzen> deprecate all the things!
<t1mp> there is no dynamic tabs from the uitk right now, that has been delayed until after RTM
<NoBugs> Do you have plans for map app as well, possibly with offline routing as in Osmand?
<nik90> t1mp: hey do you want to join the hangouts?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, hopefully we can get them at some point
<t1mp> popey: more actions would work better in the new header because there is an overflow :)
<t1mp> nik90: for now I'll follow it like this because I will have to leave soon
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok.np
<t1mp> there can be 3 actions directly in the header if you don't have tabs or back button
<t1mp> zsombi: go get 'em! :p
<t1mp> nik90: and I don't look too good for a hangout, still recovering from QtCS ;)
<t1mp> popey: why would you navigate to Music/Abba?
<t1mp> ;)
<ahayzen> ABBA \o/
<popey> Why wouldn't you?
<popey> </Archer>
<t1mp> nik90: so you are lucky that I was slow in reviewing the pulltorefresh ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: not just you, AP had issues with :)
<t1mp> zsombi: or there was something that still needs to be changed?
<t1mp> ah yes
<t1mp> zsombi: just ping me when it is ready for another review (and AP likes it :p)
<nik90> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<zsombi> t1mp: :P
<t1mp> for all app developers: use the UITK custom proxy objects for autopilot tests, don't do for example select_single('Header') because that breaks when we change internals
<t1mp> (custom proxy objects were formerly known as autopilot emulators)
<ahayzen> popey, our mediascanner2 should be blocked no?
<balloons> inded.. and if the proxy objects break, they can be fixed easily and your code will work again most likely with no change from you :-)
<t1mp> the CPOs should actually be fixed the moment the internals change, so app developers should not even notice the changes :)
<popey> ahayzen: yes
<popey> ahayzen: I'd recommend marking it #blocked mediascanner2
<ahayzen> popey, can we not link bug 1326753 somehow?
<udsbotu> Ubuntu bug 1326753 in mediascanner2 "Mediascanner2 QML applications fail to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326753
<ahayzen> popey, so i if i add #blocked mediascanner2 lp:1326753 would that be picked up on the page?
<popey> i think so.
<popey> if not poke dpm ☻
<ahayzen> popey, cool :) how often does it refresh itself?
<dpm> ahayzen, every 15 mins
<ahayzen> dpm, cool :)
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen> done!
<popey> As if by magic, a dpm appears
<dpm> ;)
<ahayzen> haha
<popey> nik90: ahayzen you gonna be around for this one?
<popey> (I spy you in the etherpad ☻
<nik90> popey: lol, I am
<ahayzen> popey, o/
<popey> right, I'll start it shall I?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Getting Involved in Core Apps | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22296/getting-involved-in-core-apps/
<ahayzen> popey, yep :) unless nik90 wants to?
<nik90> popey: go ahead
<popey> doing
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfd-4l0TnfUpXycvivye07CvjP81uc_PJezoAyJth2ZC0csVg?authuser=0&hl=en
 * ahayzen wonders how much CPU googletalkplugin will want for this session
<popey> $LOTS
<popey> rpadovani: you about?
<popey> dpm: balloons or mhall119 welcome to join this session ☻
<popey> also DanChapman ☻
<rpadovani> popey, sorry, have to study
<t1mp> $LOTS+1
<popey> ok, no problem.
<ahayzen> 130% for google 80% for Firefox :/
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-getting-involved-in-core-apps
<mhall119> nik90: it would be nice if all the core apps had "bitesize" bugs and perhaps made use of Harvest
<dpm> mhall119, we do
<t1mp> popey: what's missing from http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/ ?
<mhall119> developer.u.c is about writing apps, not necessarily contributing to existing apps
<ahayzen> t1mp, does it even mention coreapps? as that is about writing new apps as mhall119 said
<t1mp> oh, true.
<t1mp> perhaps it could add a section, for new ubuntu developers to contribute code if they are not starting their own project yet
<t1mp> I think those two mix well.. people want their own apps, but contributing to a coreapp brings them more in contact with other experienced developers
<ahayzen> +1
<t1mp> how about having a simple welcome page with links to the wiki for all details
<michelR> popey: hi ! for design subject, we may continue work started with Community Design Team ? I'm still motivated !
<t1mp> popey: can we get links/banners on qt-project.org?
<balloons> t1mp, what do you mean?\
<nik90> t1mp: is that possible? Do they accept outside events?
<t1mp> they like to get more non-digia organizations involved in qt, and they are working on a new qt website
<balloons> app dev events session: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22315/community-1406-appdev-training-programme/
<t1mp> I think it may be good for everybody to have some use cases or getting started links on the qt websites, and that could include links to developer.ubuntu.com. We would have to discuss that with qt people
<nik90> I think that's a great idea
<balloons> michelR, are you doing design work now? I'm confused by your question a bit, but designers are always appreciated
<popey> michelR: hey!
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-getting-involved-in-core-apps notes for those following...
<mhall119> FDroid
<mhall119> popey: ^^
<mhall119> yes
<popey> thanks
<michelR> balloons: I participated to to Ubuntu Communitu Design started by popey. I made some proposals for Calendar. Even if I've been stressed at my work, I would like to continue. I just need to have some updates on last design changes for CoreApps
<balloons> michelR, awesome.. Glad to meet you. I like the new calendar designs..
<popey> michelR: I will take a work item to refresh the design requirements we have and we can have another meeting to reboot.. yes?
<michelR> popey: Oh yes ! :-)
<kempe> most would be in #sailfishos and #mer now days i think
<dpm> http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/
<kempe> the video thing sounds awesome, just what i would need to get involved
<Max_Tither> Question: Do I have to sign the CLA to get involved with core apps.
<ahayzen> popey, dpm, ^^
<dpm> Max_Tither, essentially, yes, but let me answer on the session: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<Max_Tither> dpm: Thanks for the wiki
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Storing permanent app data: an introduction to U1Db | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22299/syncing-app-data-across-devices-introduction-to-u1db/
<popey> that was awesome
<ahayzen> thanks guys productive session :)
<Max_Tither> Thanks guys
<nik90> dpm: hey what happened to the calendar app discussion session? I thought it was in this hour
<dpm> nik90, it turned out the calendar devs couldn't make it, so I put my u1db session there instead to fill the schedule
<nik90> dpm: ah ok
<mihir> dpm:  kunal can't make it
<mihir> so we had an IRC today
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> not trying to steal people from this track, but in community 1 we have a session which might be interesting
<dholbach>  do we have anyone who wants to join the hangout?
<dholbach>  and talk about the App Development Training Programme?
<mihir> popey: dpm can we do next hangout next week for calendar?
<dholbach>  #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<dholbach>  #ubuntu-uds-community1
<dholbach> sorry
<popey> sure can mihir
<popey> mihir: we can make it hangout every week if you like.
<mihir> popey: sure
<dpm> ok, anyone wanting to join the u1db hangout: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYclITJdIsFdiTvqGrL-YPFGIh-xWjH3VaGmcrTwBGy1f1-dew
<dpm> Or http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22299/syncing-app-data-across-devices-introduction-to-u1db/ to see it, going live now!
<Max_Tither> You were about to give a live demo
<ahayzen> dpm, just as you finished the slides it died
<dpm_> ahayzen, is the feed back?
<Max_Tither> yes
<dpm_> I've restarted the hangout
<ahayzen> dpm, yep :)
<dpm_> ok, thanks guys!
<dpm_> can you read the font well?
<dpm_> is it big enough?
<ahayzen> yep we can read the code
<dpm_> \o/
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Will the code you are showing here be available on launchpad to browse after the hangout?
<dpm_> ahayzen, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/u1db-examples
<ahayzen> awesome :)
<dpm_> listsu1db
<dpm_> simpleu1db
<ahayzen> didn't know about db.deleteDoc(docId) ... i've been using putDoc() with an empty document contents
 * ahayzen takes a note
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<dpm_> thanks everyone!
<Arpegius> well I had a quesion... lol
<ahayzen> thanks dpm :)
<dpm_> Arpegius, go for it :)
<Arpegius> QUESTION: How about that Index expresion whould be a Script? Or a string of JavaScript code? Or else how can I index documents that have many items in an array?
<Arpegius> Like this one https://gist.github.com/ArpegiusWhooves/9947a4517b177bf71505
<dpm_> ahayzen, yeah, at some point db.deleteDoc(docId) didn't quite do what it was supposed to, so what you were doing was the right workaround. Behind the scenes, IIRC, db.deleteDoc(docId) does exactly that: putDoc() with an empty doc :)
<ahayzen> Arpegius, expression is just an array of the attributes in the index ... correct me if i'm wrong dpm
<Arpegius> yea you right
<dpm_> yeah, that's correct, afaik
<ahayzen> Arpegius, much like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/u1db-recent-list/view/head:/storage/RecentStorage.qml#L36
<dpm_> Arpegius, but by design no scripts or code can be used as the expression, to keep it simple
<Arpegius> That's a good idea, but it would be nice to have a view that would be indexed, storing computed variables inside documents... i dont thng thats good idea if it going to be synchronized.
<ahayzen> Arpegius, you can optionally sync documents i believe... just set sync: to true | false but as dpm said syncing is not implemented yet
<ahayzen> Arpegius, i'll be using it for local only storage and not syncing any data initially
<Arpegius> Ok, that's good enough.
<ahayzen> Arpegius, once you get your query built it is really nice and easy to use as you can just point the listview.model directly at the query :)
<Arpegius> Well there is a lot of question. Like how to sort the result of a query.
<ahayzen> Arpegius, if you look at my branch i have sorting...but it doesn't work yet ;)
<ahayzen> Arpegius, so this part is how it 'will' work http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/u1db-recent-list/view/head:/storage/RecentStorage.qml#L40
<ahayzen> Arpegius, this is not working due to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1266529 and this is the WIP mp to fix the issue https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1266529 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Allow sorting results in a Query" [Medium,Triaged]
<ahayzen> Arpegius, i'm waiting on this, and another bug, before i can move to using U1Db instead of localstorage
<Arpegius> A sorting the result of query is easear to implement but i am afraid that would not use the index...
<ahayzen> Arpegius, the example above uses a new SDK component will still keeps all the performance benefits so its cool :) it just sorts the resulting model from the query in that example
<ahayzen> but as i said it doesn't fully work yet :/
<Arpegius> I am not talking about implementation itself but more about a concept of working.
<ahayzen> ah right
<ahayzen> Arpegius, kalikiana who hangs around in #ubuntu-app-devel is the one working on the u1db qml plugin
<Arpegius> ok thx
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Track: App Development | Applications Showcase | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22285/applications-showcase/
<mhall119> iBelieve: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc-EGspMIVjpG0mhFsKm2QqI8h4yXlljrKRcrrtO3dx03ZUrw?authuser=0&hl=en
<iBelieve> mhall119, the computer I'm currently using doesn't have the Google Hangouts plugin installed. I will join shortly
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> we still have a few minutes
<mhall119> is Kevin Feyder here?
<mhall119> DanChapman: hey, want to show off Trojita?
<mhall119> mdeslaur: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc-EGspMIVjpG0mhFsKm2QqI8h4yXlljrKRcrrtO3dx03ZUrw?authuser=0&hl=en
<mhall119> DanChapman: ^^ if you want to show it off, join that hangout
<iBelieve> mhall119, you have it set to 18+
<DanChapman> mhall119: would love to show it off but my mic is busted can't get rid of the static noise :-(
<mhall119> iBelieve: I hit "cancel"....
<iBelieve> mhall119, ?
<iBelieve> mhall119, what do you mean?
<mhall119> iBelieve: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYenx_SmfindtVV4M1m2jJgekzLkj4C0_OsZRfUfvZgmvecF2Q?authuser=0&hl=en try that one
<mhall119> iBelieve: you were on for a moment
<jose> looks like no one is on the call?
<mhall119> jose: sorry, had to re-create the hangout
<jose> np
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYenx_SmfindtVV4M1m2jJgekzLkj4C0_OsZRfUfvZgmvecF2Q?authuser=0&hl=en is the new one
<iBelieve> mhall119, it's not working? I don't seem to be connecting
<mhall119> anybody watching the page on summit.u.c should refresh to get the right video
<iBelieve> mhall119, it's like it's a new hangout, with nobody else it int
<iBelieve> in it
<mhall119> iBelieve: we're all in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYenx_SmfindtVV4M1m2jJgekzLkj4C0_OsZRfUfvZgmvecF2Q?authuser=0&hl=en
<popey> mhall119: I'm seeing "please standby"
<mhall119> sorry everyone for the delay, we're working on getting presenters all in the hangout
<jose> popey: hangout is off-air atm
<popey> oh okay ☻
<mhall119> popey: are you going to demo stallbaord for us?
<popey> sure
<mhall119> come join the party!
<iBelieve> mhall119, going to switch computers. Sorry for the delay!
 * DanChapman 's 2 yearold was playing with stallboard for ages the other day he loved it!! :-D
<mhall119> DanChapman: can you do a trojita demo?
<DanChapman> [18:58] <DanChapman> mhall119: would love to show it off but my mic is busted can't get rid of the static noise :-(
<iBelieve_> mhall119: can you share the link again? I should be good to go
<rickspencer3> o/ mhall119
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYenx_SmfindtVV4M1m2jJgekzLkj4C0_OsZRfUfvZgmvecF2Q?authuser=0&hl=en
<jose> DanChapman: maybe you can join and mute yourself when you're not talking?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: want to show off something?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, well, I got a whole session yesterday on GetThereDC
<rickspencer3> but I can show it again if there is time and interest
<mhall119> there will likely be plenty of time
<rickspencer3> Random Cats?
<mhall119> oh, even better :)
<popey> GAH
<popey> GPU Lockup
<popey> i cant see anything now
<t1mp> oops
<rickspencer3> hangouts killed popey ?
<iBelieve> Can anyone else see me? Same computer I used for the Core Apps presentation this morning, but I’m not being pulled in
<ali1234> lol
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I guess move on
<mhall119> iBelieve: no, you're not in the hangout
<rickspencer3> I'll call the ambulance
<popey> stupid intel video driver ☹
 * mhall119 hugs his intel video driver
<iBelieve> Just not working for me. I can’t figure out why I’m not being added
<mhall119> iBelieve: no worries, we'll have another chance to demo apps in the future
<rickspencer3> iBelieve, did you try joining from this link? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYenx_SmfindtVV4M1m2jJgekzLkj4C0_OsZRfUfvZgmvecF2Q?authuser=0&hl=en
<iBelieve> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> :(
<iBelieve> I think it is a temporary bug where the green button to join isn’t showing
<rickspencer3> omg
<rickspencer3> I hate this app
<rickspencer3> because Stallman's face freaks me out
<mhall119> it's brilliant
<popey> heh
<popey> rickspencer3: patches welcome
<rickspencer3> popey, lol
<mhall119> indeed, cjwatson and beuno have created an incredible experience for publishing apps
<rickspencer3> o/ jono
<mhall119> hey jono__
<jono__> hey mhall119
<jono__> hey rickspencer3
<dobey> mhall119: you cut off jose's demo!
<jono__> how has UOS gone?
<mdeslaur> popey: double dog dare you to make a sabdfl soundboard :P
<jose> dobey: nah, it's good :)
<mhall119> oh, dammit, I forgot, sorry jose
<jose> not a prob
<iBelieve> Has the session ended?
<mhall119> iBelieve: yeah
<iBelieve> mhall119: ok, thanks
<popey> mdeslaur: haha!
<mhall119> popey: we can make a jonoboard now
<ali1234> you already have two, how many more do you need?
<popey> heh
<popey> neither are in the store ☻
<mdeslaur> mhall119: every button says "vegetables"
<popey> i like the idea of an sabdfl board
<ali1234> there's a store now?
<popey> the click store, yeah
<ali1234> can i upload my jonoboard and charge $1000 for it?
<popey> not yet, but soon
<mhall119> mdeslaur: lol
<rickspencer3> hey jono__
<popey> paid apps hasn't landed yet, but I think it's due this or next month
<jono__> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> sorry, I had a small emergency to deal with
<mhall119> ali1234: you'd have 1 purchase
<mhall119> and it'd be jono
<mdeslaur> lol
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
